# book series



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi
Looking for ideas on books for 9/10 year old boy. He is almost done with the diary of a wimpy kid series and was wondering if any one has ideas of what would be good to read next.
Thanks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you been through the Redwall series yet? 
It is animal fantasy, very cool. 
My boys loved it at that age.

What kind of books does he like?
What are his interests?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. there are so many!

Harry Potter series
Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan (he has others series as well)
The Eragon Series by Christophewr Paolini
The Alchemyst sries by Micheal Scott
Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer
The Airborn series by Kenneth Oppel
The Brotherband Chronicles by John Flanagan
The Ranger's Apprentice by John Flanagan
Inkheart series by Cornelia Funke
Pendragon by D J McHale
Underland Chronicles by Suzanna Collins
Keys to the Kingdom by Garth Nix
Kingdom For Sale by Terry brooks.. or any of the other series by the same author
The Circle of Magic by Tamora Pierce ..or any of the other series by the same author
Spiderwick Chronicles by Holly Black
Peter and the Starcatchers by Ridley Pearson

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you both for the ideas


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

My 10 year old grandson is having a blast with a series of books based on star wars using origami. Strange name I can't remember but went on Amazon and searched star wars and found them.


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

Try Gregor the Overlander. 5 books in the series. Written by Suzanne Collins.

I also second the Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan. Didn't care much for the movies, but the books are great. 

I use both of these series in my classroom and my students love them both.


----------



## Dan in Ohio (Jul 16, 2005)

My favorite series of books at that age was The Great Brain series by John Fitzgerald about young boys growing up in 19th century Utah. Pretty wholesome and a small city version of Little House IMHO. I read all seven books to my 7 and 9 y/o girls for their bedtime reading and they loved them.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My 8 year old is LOVING the Percy Jackson series.

The Beyonders series by Brandon Mull is great, too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

39 Clues 
Hardy Boys
Hank the Cowdog


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Michael Vey series


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

My son (just turned 12) loves the Warrior series, as well as How to Train Your Dragon, and Septimus Heap.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

if he's liking Diary of a Wimpy Kid, he needs to find Big Nate!

Big Nate is a comic strip character, kind of like Calvin, but his cartoonist has also created actual novels of his adventures, too. And as a cartoonist, they contain a lot of fun illustrations, too.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This is not a series, but it is a list of good books by grade level. I picked 4-6 grade for the link, but you could back up to 1-3. Anyway... This is on a christian homeschooling site, but the books are not "christian" books, just good books. 
http://www.classical-homeschooling.org/celoop/1000-elementary.html

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Little Britches by Ralph Moody...autobiographical story about how as boy his family left the big city to homestead in Colorado at the turn of the century. (warning: one of the cowboys does have a bit of. a colorful vocabulary but compared to what most kids hear today it's pretty tame.). Six in the series iirc.

Farmer Boy from the Little House series by Laura Ingalls Wilder.

We Were There at _____________. These are probably my boys favorite at that age. They are oop but we found quite a bit at our library. They are factual historical fiction written on specific events in history (Pearl Harbor, Crossing of the Potomac, Battle of Gettsyburg, etc.) from a 12yo's view of being there. Oh there is a bunch in the series and written by several different authors in the 1950s and 60s.


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Rangers Apprentice series by Flannigan
is a great read for boys both young and old.


----------

